# Why is LM Bass fishing hardly ever talked about here in SW Ohio?



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm fairly new to SW Ohio and just started fishing again last year. I've been on Acton, Cowan and East Fork lakes so far. I've seen lots of people repeatedly casting for what I'm assuming is LM Bass but rarely see even a mention of it here on OGF. Can someone tell me why that is?


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

one, because the largemouth fishing is pretty crappy here in ohio.
two, because everything you could ever want to know about the fish has been printed in a book at some point.
three, there are much more interesting fish IMHO that take up more of the time of local anglers

though if you have questions about lmb someone will certainly answer them if posted


----------



## CatBassCrap (Apr 25, 2008)

I agree that Largemouth are not talked about on here as much as I would have thought either. Smallmouth, saugeye, and muskie seem to be the fish of choice around here.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I think saugeye are so widely talked about, because you can't just look up saugeye online and find all the techniques. Bass fishing has the market, and the information is endless. As far as Musky, fishing for them on the inland lakes and reservoirs can be much different than on big lakes like Sinclair.


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

Tournament fisherman do not speak up too often because they don't want to give out secrets. So, if they were to post, it often comes off more like bragging than sharing. For example 

"I went out this morning and caught big bass after big bass"

If thats all the info you are willing to give up, why post. I like to share stories , and throw in my two cents, but I hesitate to give up current info that I will use to hopefully win. (yeah, right)


----------



## Red The Fisherman (Oct 1, 2006)

You say you are new. It is winter and I believe you'll see alot more Largemouth talk say in about 2-3 months when they are hitting better. We are also blessed with a wide variety of fish to target. Also I'm more likely to post about a 20'' Smallie than a 20" Largemouth.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

SW Ohio has some great Bass lakes in the area. 
I'm not sure why it's not talked about more though.
The guys that live in that part of the State need to post more information, so the rest of the State can come down and enjoy it. This would be a good way for members to meet up and share some tips.


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

You can do some decent LM fishing in the Sharon woods lake, but unfortunally you are limited where you can fish. I usually walk the walking path that goes around the lake, but there is a sign that says no fishing. Don't know much about East fork, I usually fish the tail water only.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I LM fish down there a bit, but I also tournament fish and agree that I'm not going to post specifics as that might cost me some $ down the line. I don't mind posting that I caught some nice fish, but I would think that it would come across as bragging. I have been known to post about the Hamilton county park district lakes as a search would bring up. Some of the other lakes are pressured enough and I tend to not post too much about what I do at some of them. But there are plenty of good bass lakes in SW Ohio.


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

> Also I'm more likely to post about a 20'' Smallie than a 20" Largemouth.


You'll be lucky to post about either one! hahaha


----------



## Viper684 (Apr 5, 2009)

Lakes like Caesar Creek, Acton, Cowan, and East Fork are great crappie lakes, so people take advantage of that. Caesar Creek is also a GREAT musky and saugeye lake, and because of that, is why the largemouth bass is rarely talked about. Im sure if people started coming up with large amounts of big bass at CC, they would post about it(just not the spot)


----------



## reiner52 (Jun 14, 2008)

agree with alot of whats said, i bass fish but i dont post much about catches. i dont fish the normal ways for them. cant wait for spring


----------



## ChrisB (May 13, 2004)

Cause I catch and eat my limit everyday!!!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

To all you guys not wanting to brag......BRAG!!!! I want to see pictures of hogs and lots of them. When I see someone catch a slew of big fish, it makes me want to fish more and harder than ever. Every time I see slim post a big saugeye, I'm dying to hit the water. Same with Marshal, Fishingredhawk, and Jig n Pig guide with big lunker bass. Nothing motivates me more than seeing other people catch monsters where I fish. That means they are in there and I have a chance at them. Probably won't catch them, but I guarantee I'll be on the water trying the next chance I get.


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

I view the Largemouth bass as a pond fish. They are what I target when I'm at any farm pond. (that and bluegill). When I'm at a lake I'd rather catch anything else except for them. I don't think much of fishing tournaments. I don't fish for "Sport" . I catch and release most largemouth unless I'm at a pond with 50 skinny 12" bass and huge bluegill. Then some do need to be culled. I honestly believe they are too easy to catch. It's not much of a challenge in the warm months; just cast towards to cover.


----------



## iteech (Apr 4, 2005)

Everyone is always a product of their own experiences--so sometimes you will see very different opinions and circumstances. I'll tell you what I know about this question--I've been on here several years. First, they DO talk about LMBs more in the summer when they are plentiful--so you'll see more then. Second, it has always seemed to me that many of these guys have more of a "thing" about smallies than they do LMB--and each to their own, but as for ME, the LMB is king, always has been, always will be. I'm almost in a bad humor if something else bites my line--cats, big 'gills, carp (BARF), or smallies--even though I do like smallies too. I just love the sight of that beautiful LMB sailing above the water like he has wings, walking the water on his tail--MAN!! My heart just about STOPS when that happens! They have given me so much pleasure, so many great days, so many afternoons that I shouted in excitement till I was hoarse. I love them completely, and nothing, for me, will ever be as good. I'm afraid I'm about to disagree a teensy bit with some of the guys--but remember, this is MY experience. They are NOT easy to catch--gills are. LMBs have always given me a run for my money, as many thrills in the hunt as any other fish. They are not hard to find, and they are not in short supply in SW Ohio.  There's plenty of them, in good numbers and good size. You may have to be a wee bit more patient, but they are there. When it gets warmer, note the locations everyone cites--there won't be any exact description, but generally, you will know where to go. I'll give you some broad recommendations, too, later in the year. Now don't let them get you down, bubba--you'll be happy with the LMB fishing here, I promise! P.S. I am a female, sometimes the words I use make the men think I'm a little strange...not so, just girly.  Chin up! You'll love it!


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Just go to caesars creek and look for the guy driving the limo and ask him about lm. He will tell you everything you need to know.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

I think a lot of bass guys just keep it to themselves... but i'll be sharing some info once spring rolls around.


----------



## JoshGibson (Feb 18, 2006)

where you from Shaggy? You should post this on your info on the left... I dont think anyone will stalk you on here....Just gives people an Idea of where you might fish....as you can tell by my tag line I AM GEEKED out for the greenies... There is a lot of great action for the LM here in SW ohio....and I am pretty confident in my skills so I dont mind sharing...but I will not give you Exact location etc...you must work a little...I will tell you when pre spawn hits, invest in some #6 #8 size husky jerks...bomber mini a's. There are many great ponds all over SW ohio that I pound pretty hard in the spring but after spawn I like the rivers best. Lemme know where you are located and Ill give you a couple places to try in the form of a private message of course. Also Check out my myspace if you like...I have dates listed on all my folders that will let you know when they will be hitting good and where.


http://www.myspace.com/josh45429gibson



good luck!


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

lmb are discussed and pics will be shown, its just not that time of year, plus i dont see it as bragging if someone shows a pic and doesnt give up the spot, sw ohio fishing is under so much pressure in general (all fish species) that most people are very reluctant to give out any specific info and i dont blame them cause of all the trollers and people that will fish a spot out in a matter of 1-2 days and if you dont think it wont happen, give it time...


----------



## JoshGibson (Feb 18, 2006)

bassattcker is right people get on here to leech fishing spots and never post.


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

st.slippy said:


> To all you guys not wanting to brag......BRAG!!!! I want to see pictures of hogs and lots of them.


Amen to that! Anything else is like getting a girlie mag for the articles!  Besides, anyone who considers it bragging is probably not catching anything themselves!

Shaggy, if you want to see more stuff on LMB in SW, get out there, tear em up and start posting... I used to fish for them all the time, if you need a place to start, shoot me a PM.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

As others have stated, you will hear and see more information on bass fishing as spring and summer approaches. Most people are pretty open on telling what techniques and baits that they used although they may not share the location. 

Bass fishing is pretty prevelant here in southwest Ohio though...more than you think. You can see when you go to BPS. Most of the people who shop there are bass fisherman. Just look into their carts and you can tell. 

I grew up fishing in northeast Ohio around the Portage Lakes and Lake Milton and I had a tough time finding new/good spots when I moved into Cincinnati. After doing a lot of research and asking people I was able to find spots to fish. The Hamilton County Parks are great places to bass fish although it will take more patience and time to figure the lakes out. I have seen a some large basses (5 lbs range) out at Miami Whitewater Park in Harrison. Acton Lake does have some good bass fishing but you kind of have to know where to look for them. Typically during the spring, you can catch them along the shore lines towards the shallower end of the lake. As summer progress, the basses moves towards deeper water. The lakes is not that deep and it does not have much bottom contour.


----------



## Karp (Jan 3, 2010)

It took me about 10 posts to realize the LM didn't stand for Little Miami


----------



## Nitro750 (Sep 25, 2006)

I've been fishing this area since 1991 and was really disappointed with the LM fishing when I first moved here from GA. It just took me a while to figure out where to go, what baits worked and most importantly time on the water. I had heard Caesars Creek nicknamed the "dead sea" and CJ Brown was known to me as a walleye lake. No one talked much about the bass fishing. Trust me, there are some really good bass waters around SW OH. I have caught some 7 and 8lb bass in this part of the state. What I've found is, people are generally just tight lipped about where they catch bass. My opinion for what causes that is, the lakes in this region aren't huge and get pounded pretty hard so when you have some success you are likely to keep it close hold. My advice is just spend time on the water, there are are a lot of good quality lake maps available.


----------



## sala0288 (Oct 26, 2009)

I agree with shaggy that not much LM fishing is talked about on here well be it the time of year is holding back the conversations. However, I am fairly new to the sport of fishing, just started last spring, and now I have a boat as well and as a newbie I love seeing hogs posted on this website. And as far as where the person caught them, the exact location does obviously not need to be revealed, but the lake would be nice. I have no idea which lakes are good bass lakes around here and I would enjoy finding the honey hole spots myself actually . That seems to be the joy of fishing for me, locating the bass and figuring out what works. Come on springtime


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

I hate to be a name dropper but Joe Thomas once told me (via email) that, "The biggest thing that Ohio LM anglers have going against them is that we are anglers that have to fish Ohio waters"!


Smallmouth are more fun anyway.


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

It's not talked much about over all because Ohio is not a great LM bass state, compared to southern states. The fishing on public lakes is tough due to the fishing pressure. This leads to vague talk. Join a club or small friendly circuit (electric-bass.org) and you'll tend to hear alot more talk about our favorite species. One thing I honestly believe....If you learn to catch Ohio LM on the pressured lakes......you can catch bass anywhere!!!! Another observation , do not think catching big bass or alot of bass from private ponds is a measure of one's ability. In our circuit. we've had a number of guys try there hand at tournament fishing because they are always slaying the bass at thier favorite hole, catching mosters etc....they start fishing tourneys on these pressured lakes and blank time and again and soon drop out cause the fishing under these conditions is alot tougher than they thought it would be. I've also witness, guys on our circuit, because of time on the water, talking to the other anglers, seeing first hand what's working and where, improve their ability each year.


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

Patterns and Pressure. But just what exactly are they? Is pressure too many boats on the water making the fish wary or too many lures in the water so they learn what to stay away from? I've read many articles about the patterns and tendencies of the LM but Cowan Lake is the only lake I've studied that had enough of the elements close to each other to even begin thinking about patterns. And what about Acton, it's basically a bowl shaped bottom. Does that mean there are no patterns in that lake? This is one thing that has my mind totally blown. When I lived in NE Ohio I thought I could attract and catch Bass by hanging a nightcrawler under a bobber. At least determine what depth they may be at but smaller fish would always attack the worm. I had one afternoon at Acton when the same thing happened with Crappie and Catfish but other than that I've had no takers on the worms, oh and by the way my Humminbird would always show a lot of small fish under the boat. This I do not understand at all.
By the way thanks for all your posts. I really enjoy reading your opinions.


----------



## iteech (Apr 4, 2005)

One other comment...all of my fishing is low-tech, to say the least. My husband does not do much fishing, and I know I cannot handle a boat by myself. So, I'm always pretty much confined to the shore. All the fishing I've ever done here was from either sitting on the ground or in a folding chair and throwing out. Sometimes I throw lures, but I can't do that much 'cause I'm restricted with very bad arthritis (shoulders). I've most often just put bait on a hook and put it on the bottom. Just last year (and I did not fish but 7-8 times, due to the arthritis), I caught 23 LMB, most at 2-2 1/2 lbs, but I got three over 4 lbs. I couldn't number the 'gills, but a lot. I caught lots of cats (did not count them), most 3-4 lbs, but I landed FIVE over 10 pounds--and I do not target cats! Couple smallies--both about 1-2 lbs, and lots of other fish like chubs, shiners, etc--with several nice-sized brook trout thrown in there (go figure). Now I'm just SAYIN', ya know?--but no boat, no water temps, no fish finder screens, no nets, no barometer readings, no tournaments, no expensive equipment (all of mine is the $12 poles from Walmart), no fancy lures, and absolutely NO science or planning to the whole process, except "hey--I'm gonna go sit and fish for a while". Most of my fishing was within 10 miles of my house, and I live in Fairborn. Pure, beautiful, old-fashioned 'gone fishin'. Can't beat it. And I feel right at home on this forum, too. Just letting all the rest of the folks who don't have the resources to get lots of fancy stuff know--the old-fashioned way is still alive and well...and you'll catch plenty. Yeah, you will.


----------



## Rangerboatguy (Feb 13, 2010)

I bass fish over most of the state and into Indiana. I do tournament fish but would be more than happy to help point someone in the right direction when it comes to bass fishing. I grew up fishing and am now teaching my boys. I love the sport an hope all than can do get a chance to try. It can be frustrating in Ohio because of what many of you have mentioned...pressure! I've always heard that if you can catch bass in Ohio you can catch them anywhere in the country...I believe it! Many of the bass boat dealers have seminars this time of year where you can spend a few hours learning a little more about the sport. Gander Mtn. and Bass Pro Shops have similar seminars. Someone mention Joe Thomas...he should know being an Ohioan. He is planning to be at Dixie Marine in Fairfield, Ohio mid March for a bass fishing seminar. I've never heard him speak so I'm looking forward to hearing what he has to say. Plus it will help cure my cabin fever...I hope anyway!

Todd


----------



## Rangerboatguy (Feb 13, 2010)

I will attempt to shed some light on some of our Ohio waters for bass fishing. I have been fishing BFL's, Ohio Bass Federation events and club events for about 10 years now but have been fishing since I been able to walk. When you say, Ohio lakes receive fishing pressure, my thoughts to define pressure are, trolling motor hum, sonar pings, splashes of spinnerbaits, crankbaits and soft plastics. Over the years the bass become weary of these and spook. I have adjusted by slowing down my trolling motor and staying on a constant speed (minimizing on/off movement), shutting my graphs off (Heck I'm typically fishing 5 foot of water or less so I really don't need them anyway), improving my casting (more acccurate and a soft landing into the water) and being PATIENT! Multiple casts, moving a soft plastic slowly, narrowing down my lure choices to the ones I have confidence in (Bandits, Timmie Poe Spinnerbaits, Sweet Beavers, Zoom Baby Brush Hogs/Finesse worms, and Mizmo Tubes, Senko's are gaining in my book as well). Yes I will try something new but come tournament day, those are my first choices. 

I will be happy to answer more specific questions if you have any. I'm by no means a pro or even pretend to be one but I do enjoy the sport and do spend quite a few days on the water every year. I live in the Lake Lakengren community and have quick access to that lake every day!

Good Fishin'


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Other than Rocky Fork Lake,which I consider a great bass lake,I don't fish SW Ohio much.If you like largemouth fishing head a couple hours north and fish the backwaters of Lake Erie.Hard to believe Joe Thomas would make a remark about the bass fishing in Ohio,I have a couple of videos of him fishing for largemouth on Lake Erie,and in both he claims that in the spring,he's never fished anyplace that had better fishing.Maybe since it's in northern Ohio right next to Michigan and Canada he doesn't really consider it as only an Ohio spot.Lake Erie is world famous for it's smallie fishing,but the largemouth fishing is spectacular as well.I have a couple of buddies that live in the Cincy area that fish up there just about every weekend.In most of the areas where I fish for green bass,it's not unusual to have the place to yourself.If you just want to fish down that way though,give Acton Lake or Rush Run a try,my buddies fish both with good success.


----------



## Superchua (Jul 7, 2009)

Here's one I caught while on Kiser lake this past summer while fooling around on my kayak


----------



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

It seems a lot of people are in the same predicament i am. I absolutly love fishing for LM but there are only a few places i can go where i'm confident i'll catch them. Fishing in lakes like Acton and Rush Run around here can be quite tough. (I'm pretty sure i've actually never caught one at Acton before) Places that are so pressured are very tough to fish with much success and i'm still learning how to target them in such places. If anyone wouldn't mind sharing some info or techniques with me on how to more successfuly fish for them (PS i mainly shore fish) then shoot me a PM.
Thanks!


----------



## reiner52 (Jun 14, 2008)

Im no expert, but ive bass fished alot in different states. i chase smallmouth mosty but catch LM mixed in. i NEVER SHORE FISH. only a couple per cent of fish are on the shore at any given time. Not that you cant run into one here and there, but they are DEEP. Spawning will bring them shallow of course but baring that time look deep. structure, creek channels, forage, will dictate where they are. It takes alot of lake studying and and time on the water but thats just fishing and to me the fun and a big part of fishing. They are here you just have to work at it, ask for help and try different ways. good luck this year.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Ajax said:


> I view the Largemouth bass as a pond fish. They are what I target when I'm at any farm pond. (that and bluegill). When I'm at a lake I'd rather catch anything else except for them. I don't think much of fishing tournaments. I don't fish for "Sport" . I catch and release most largemouth unless I'm at a pond with 50 skinny 12" bass and huge bluegill. Then some do need to be culled. I honestly believe they are too easy to catch. It's not much of a challenge in the warm months; just cast towards to cover.


your opinion is warped. the reason you think they are too easy to catch is because you fish for them in ponds that are overun with runts. "just cast towards cover" doesnt win tournaments or even fill a dinner plate when your fishing in lakes for bass. tell me what fish is more challenging to catch in ohio.

musky? maybe but only because the sheer population is so low in comparison to other species. in lakes that have good populations like alum creek, you cant keep them off your lures.

crappie? please, guys catch hundreds of them a day

saugeye? they dont even reproduce and guys still catch limits of them regularly with the simplest of equipment

bluegill? lol

catfish? again lol. if "bubba" can go to a paylake with his wife/sister and bag a 50 lb flatty then anyone can.

truth is the reason you have that opinion is because youve never done it competitively at an area in which it is challenging to do so. your grandmas pond doesnt qualify.

if its so easy then pony up the $200 to fish against 100 hundred of the best bass anglers in ohio the next time a big tournament is in your area. see how you stack up, after all. its easy


----------



## CamdenGizzard (Apr 6, 2005)

Acton and Rush Run both have great LM bass fishing. 7 mile creek hold a good number of smallies too... Im not much of a bass fisherman but I catch most of my LM on soft plastics at both of these lakes. I fish the banks up and down, when the bite gets slow I crappie fish


----------



## Rangerboatguy (Feb 13, 2010)

If you want to learn about bass fishing in SW Ohio, join me (and others) at Dixie Marine this Saturday (March 6th) for a day of bass fishing seminars. Should be an informative day and a cure for cabin fever! I'd enjoy chatting with you guys there. Look me up or send me an IM. See you there!


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

Fishing for LM can be tough in Ohio, but they can be caught. For those interested is seeing pictures from last years tourneys on various SW Ohio lakes. go to www.electric-bass.org click on "navigation menu" then click on "photos" and have a look and pick your lake.....Indian, Loramie, Stonlick, Eastwood, Hoover, Stonelick, Acton


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

One reason Rocky Fork Lake is a good Bass lake is because they don't lower the lake in the Fall like they do at C.C.Lake.You'll also find Bigger Bass at lakes that are not drawn down.


Roscoe


----------



## GMRcatman (Mar 16, 2008)

I can't believe all this talk about the best catfish bait.


----------

